# nordic or european beans in the UK



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all,

was just wondering if anyone knows of any resellers in the UK that may stock any of the Nordic/Scandinavian or perhaps German roasters

like drop coffee, coffee collective, tim wendelboe, koppi etc. ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Kofra in Norwich is the UK Importer for Antwerp roaster Caffenation.

NTP in Manchester often have guest roasters from Europe at weekend.

I've seen various places of Bonanza on guest.

I think there are a few places in London doing Drop but cant remember names off hand.

I think most roasters will ship to the UK, the cost may look a bit pricey but then a shop will have to ad their own markup anyway (Drop isnt cheap even on the mainland!)


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

the Barn is a German roaster in Berlin .... they ship to the UK, costs 4euros ... so I buy direct from the roaster


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yeah I can think of plenty places that use said beans, but none of them ship via an internet presence. Better to buy direct or possibly investigate kaffebox.no if you want to make it a regular thing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Store St Espresso (London) was where I first bought Drop Coffee and when I was in just before Christmas they had a couple of boxes of Playground in (kicking myself that I didn't buy any although I was well stocked for coffee).


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks all, I am contemplating placing an ongoing order with kaffebox and then individual orders with Barn, Koppi and perhaps JB Kaffe, but wanted to know if there is anywhere in the UK that I can pick some up in the meantime.

may give Store St Espresso a shot









Thanks


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Machino Espresso in Edinburgh often stock Barn and Coffee Collective beans. Not ideally located from your locale though!

I've been really impressed with the Coffee Collective beans i've had so far and have taken out an international filter subscription starting in January (post free). Works out at approx £9 per 250g bag going on current currency levels. Machino Espresso charge about £10 per bag.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> when I was in just before Christmas they had a couple of boxes of Playground in (kicking myself that I didn't buy any although I was well stocked) for coffee.


Seems like everyone in Germany was sending that for the Third Wave Wichteln. I'm keen to try it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

risky said:


> Seems like everyone in Germany was sending that for the Third Wave Wichteln. I'm keen to try it.


Quite apart from the surreal packaging, my Playground Love espresso was spot-on. I would have bought some direct from Playgound but they were out of stock with both of their espressos and most of their filters (the latter might be attributable to the Wichtelin.)


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Playground's shipping fares are absurd. 15 euro to the UK, 39 to Bulgaria for 2 bags of beans (both rates are too high IMHO).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

bronc said:


> Playground's shipping fares are absurd. 15 euro to the UK, 39 to Bulgaria for 2 bags of beans (both rates are too high IMHO).


I didn't get as far as shipping rates - and if I had would have had the same response as you. I wonder what the true cost of postage is and also wonder what Store Street were paying and more importantly, what they were selling a box for?


----------

